
Visualizing a year of Google Calendar - krausejj
https://pod.io/year-in-review#/3v2w7
======
krausejj
We're building an iOS calendar app, and we built this Year in Review
standalone web app so people can see the big picture of how they spent their
year. Anyone with Google Calendar can use it (100% free).

It's a Vue app using [https://github.com/apertureless/vue-
chartjs](https://github.com/apertureless/vue-chartjs) \- fantastic tools!

